# Aint scared to live...(BTB SOLO) Pic Heavy



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

made it to the beach at the Mayan Princess rigs at about 7oclock in the morning...








really didn't feel all that great on the way out, felt a little sick...
first time with my fishbag on the front, it was a little unbalanced with how i packed it which made it harder too...








either way i got to the first rig and started doing my thing...flat lined ribbon fish out in the mid water column and snapper fishing on bottom..
got a little amber jack..not sure if its a lesser...









probably caught near 30 snapper...i'm sure i could have taken a limit of legal ones but released all of them anyway...
had one nice 25inch red snapper in the yak...i was working on getting the ruler and camera ready for a Kayak Wars picture, and the snapper got away (i might have eaten that one) my hands got TORN UP unhooking those sharp little critters...








probably had to wait for two hours, but i get my first real hookup on flat lined naked ribbon fish...went 40inches(foul hooked) kind of a weird fight and fish...gaffed him, and he is for dinner(only fish i took)

got him on my new BTB rod a Shimano Tyrnos 10 with 300yards of 40pound suffix performance braid on a trevalla...my other rod is a fin nor offshore 4500 on a trevalla with 300yards of 40pound suffix performance braid









waited for about another hour and hooked up this almost legal ling on free lined naked ribbon fish...
Yah! first ling from the yak!
i lip gaffed it and almost got hooked when he went crazy in the yak..
When i let him got he came back and let me touch him, really was pretty cool i watched him swim away happily 
hooked something at that rig on bottom..it seemed to be under one of the rig pilings when i hooked it..i had it on for a few minutes and could feel some massive head shakes..my guess is a shark or a big jack (cravelle or amberjack) ended up breaking that 40pound braid trying to get it out...that braid is STRONG!








paddled to the big rig and started working really hard to get my kingfish limit..ended up missing 4 kings making mile long drifts while chumming ribbon fish the whole time..hooked this 4+foot black tip shark on my new rod he was really scrappy and a good way to test out a new rod..








got it on the green squid skirt

























Was paddling back to the big rig trolling ribbon fish(one with a pink squid skirt, and the other naked)...
i see/feel slash...slash..slash..slash i look back to see a bill out of the water trying to trip my ribbon fish(the pink skirt)...i could see he got most of that bait so i grab my other rod
i put it to free spool and thumb it, i feel the fish pick it up i count to 5 and push my drag up and set the hook...a 100pound sailfish comes up out of the water at 20-30ph for almost a full back flip when he hits the water we are no longer connected...
(i had a circle hook trailed behind my favorite j hook and forgot about it, totally my fault shouldn't have set the hook, from now on i am only using my 5/0 Owner all purpose J bait hook when i use wire in the yak) 
i have caught allot of sailfish so it isn't that big a deal but still first one from a yak would be neat, any sailfish in Texas is pretty cool..Would have been nice for Kayak Wars too...
...........................................................................................................
flipped in one of the guts on the way back through the surf, had taken on a few gallons of water and my fishbag was heavy...(the surf/swells/wind had kicked up by now)
i got up on a wave surfing and couldn't hold the nose strait after 50yards...unfortunately my gaff punctured my back a bit(i am fine) when i flipped(have been putting it in the hatch when going through the surf, will do this from now on)
a truck turned around to help when i flipped, then turned back around when he saw i had it under control (dont think i lost anything but a empty water bottle and a glow squid skirt and a 2oz weight, i wasn't even gonna put my rod leashes on...glad i did)...nice to see someone spring into action when they see someone in need, it was appreciated specially since i was swimming

kind of a strange day to be solo on the water i learned some new things and faced some hardships 
also experienced some BTB magic(not sure what else to call it, the stuff that keeps us going back) had my first cobia from a yak come back and let me touch its whole body and had an amazing encounter with a Texas billfish and a monstrous turtle who was content to hangout next to me just feet away for over an hour..
got some videos will add them when they finish like i have been doing or i may start a new thread
Till next time...SharkBait out...


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

GoPro Pics...
























pretty much barbed in this pic :shock:


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

on some restriction thing(only post 10pics at a time)
sorry...
























got a spade..and some trigger fish


----------



## coup de grace

Awesome pics, heck of a trip...


----------



## AndyThomas

That is too cool! Congrats one fine trip


----------



## sotexhookset

Sick. Neat stuff.


----------



## broadonrod

Very cool nice trip!! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Kenner21

Very cool report, 16 inch snapper would be hard for me to let go. Great eating pan seared.


----------



## Phinest Phishing

Looks like a fine trip!


----------



## lasancha

Amazing trip! You da man!


----------



## buzzard bill

*Cool Post*

Great post Sharkbait. I used to kayak out to some close standpipes off of Galveston but not nearly as far out as you've gone. Great job, keep up the posts and stay safe out there.


----------



## 610 & 1/2

Dude - that is a great post. don't be scared to live - life is too short!


----------



## reeltimer

Great post and pic's!


----------



## mstrelectricman

Yep, you definitely got a set there young man. I could use a guy like you on my boat!


----------



## Law Dog

Amazing story and trip.. Great pics.. Congrats !!


----------



## FINNFOWLER

Dude....that is awesome!


----------



## FishingFanatic96

WOW! Awesome trip especially in a kayak. Great job!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Oh, hell yeah man.
You are in a kayak and making half of tihs board envy you..Great job!!!


----------



## rdkerrville

great post man


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

That is one for the books!! FISH ON!!


----------



## jt1119

Somebody give this man a fishing show! This makes that kayak guy on wfn look like a wuss.


----------



## setxdargel

Very nice bro!I've been following your post on another site for a while.I have made little over2 miles off of Crystal but not like you.I might need to take a road trip if ya would not mind company.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

i am totally down for company some time just let me know(it is about an hour paddle to the first rig(its almost 3mile offshore, from there the next 4 rigs are all pretty close(stacked about a half mile apart each)..the last one is 5miles offshore)

mstrelectricman let me know about that offer, just might have to take you up on it 

not sure if i deserve my own show, but that thought is kinda neat, just gonna keep doing my thing..i figure someone will notice someday 

here the videos from yesterdays adventure


----------



## Miles2Fish

Nice work!


----------



## hoogenda

*Very cool*

Man..that is way cool! Nice report..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

I am so impressed by you offshore yakers!! Big ole balls in my opinion!


----------



## Gold Nuggett

Great story- thanks for sharing.

Those Atlantic Spades make surprisingly good eating!


----------



## Saltwater Soul

I sure would have kept some snappers before the king.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

personal preference i guess i don't really like cleaning snapper and kings are easy...when you bleed them and dont eat them over about 40inches they are pretty good
most of the snapper where small if i were gonna take one i wanted a big one to make it worth the effort filleting it..the only big one i caught cut my hand on the way out of the yak..didn't even get a pic for Kayak Wars...


----------



## Marley's_Fishing_Buddy

My new definition of "Hard Core"


----------



## netboy

Great report!

Just gotta say be real carefull with those double hook rigs, especially in a yak. Years ago I caught a nice dolphin on a double hook rig and when I got it in the boat, it went crazy (imagine that...) and hooked my hand with the other free hook. Pretty nasty having that dolphin bouncing all over the boat with my hand attached to the other hook. I had to pull the hook thru my hand and cut it off with a sidecutter by myself... no one else would do it. 

Can't imagine what would have happened in yak...never allowed double hook rigs on my boat after that.... just sayin.


----------



## chardog2

This is freaking great!!! Who needs a boat to go off!?!


----------



## Sight Cast

Bad arse


----------



## El Carnicero

Dude thats awesome!


----------



## vinsp

Thanks for the great report looks like a blast.


----------



## FISH TAILS

That is really cool I have thought about that for some time but not sure I would do it. Props to you man those are some sweet shots and a great video. Keep doing what your doing and good things will come your way. Keep posting I will keep watching.:cheers:


----------



## fishingtwo

That's what I call a fishing trip, ahh to be young again. Great job and glad

you made it back safe, thanks for sharring.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><(

netboy said:


> Great report!
> 
> Just gotta say be real carefull with those double hook rigs, especially in a yak. Years ago I caught a nice dolphin on a double hook rig and when I got it in the boat, it went crazy (imagine that...) and hooked my hand with the other free hook. Pretty nasty having that dolphin bouncing all over the boat with my hand attached to the other hook. I had to pull the hook thru my hand and cut it off with a sidecutter by myself... no one else would do it.
> 
> Can't imagine what would have happened in yak...never allowed double hook rigs on my boat after that.... just sayin.


i hear you man i did exactly what i planned not to do with that cobia, i planned on keeping it lip gaffed till i had my rod put away with its head faced the other way(facing the front of the yak i can shove there heads under my accessory rail) 
the video is kinda nice as a learning tool...i have the kings from a yak thing down pretty good...the ling was a first and kinda threw some curve balls at me..
i don't use any trebles(been barbed before) and tend to stick to single hooks on mono, and two J hooks on wire for kings..











in the second video at 2:15 i get a pretty nice king run(mnakes a neat noise, drag was too high i think), i knew it was coming but couldn't get that rod realed in with that shark on my other rod


----------



## BATWING

Way to Go Sharkbait! Great post and much respect. Green your way.


----------



## broadonrod

Very cool Video bro.... Congrats again your an animal ! Capt. Ahab


----------

